# Hollywood Whiskey



## oldshoe4u (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey I was wondering if anyone could check a bottle out I inadvertently posted under the "After 1900" category for a hollywood whiskey bottle heres another picture, it has a tooled neck and applied lip so I'm pretty sure it's pre 1900, I think its a New York bottle but don't know much else about it.


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 12, 2005)

SAys" Hollywood 
           Whiskey 
          One Quart"


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, any idea on who made this bottle and where they were located?


----------



## monalisa (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi All, Mike from Maine. I just recently found the same bottle here in Skowhegan Maine, backyard find. Thanks for the info, if I find anything else about it I will sure post it. Thanks again, Be Careful diggin, Mike


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 23, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  monalisa
> 
> Hi All, Mike from Maine. I just recently found the same bottle here in Skowhegan Maine, backyard find. Thanks for the info, if I find anything else about it I will sure post it. Thanks again, Be Careful diggin, Mike


 
  A SKOW-VEGAS digger? Sweeet! How's tricks in 'vegas?
  Gotta GOTTA be some sweeeeet digging up there in the woods...every old farm is a potential gold mine!!


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, this is a NYC whiskey.  Listed as The Hollywood Company, at 47 Broadway.  Wholesale Liquor Dealer.  I have seen both applied and tooled tops on examples.  Colors range from light amber/golden/honey amber to very dark ambers.


----------



## broiler (May 13, 2016)

Hello all, I am new to this forum and pretty new to bottle collecting.  I have collected many of these hollywood whiskey bottles over the last year, some with labels but most without.  From what i gather this whiskey was made by the hollywood company which was owned by the Fliess family.  They were most popular in the 1890s under the direction of William M Fliess.  He appears to be involved with the union league and was a member of the original commitee of seventy in NYC which was a government watchdog group.  However he was caught up in a scandal involving a police captain Alexander Williams and was accused of giving him large sums of money.  I am very interested in these bottles, particularly ones with labels that with a connection to hotels or restaurants if anyone has any.


----------

